# Happauge 1300 firmware

## R.A.P.S

Moin verusch gerade meine Happauge 1300 zum laufen zu bringen 

ich wollte die treiber fest in den kernel komplimieren doch beim booten sagt er mir 

zeile 578( firmware: requesting v4l-cx2341-encx.fw)

so hab die firmware gesugt und ins /lib/firmware verzeichnis kopiert hatte aber keine wirkung

ich hoffe mal das ihr mir helfen könnt.

der link hier geht zur dmesg da es leider hier nicht alles hereinpasst

http://ekg-clan.de/raps/dmesg.txt

----------

## theotherjoe

```

~ $ ll /lib/firmware

total 376

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 376836 Nov 17  2007 v4l-cx2341x-enc.fw

```

und via dmesg sieht man dann folgende meldungen:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cx88-mpeg driver manager 0000:02:07.2: firmware: requesting v4l-cx2341x-enc.fw
> 
> cx88[0]/2-bb: Firmware upload successful.
> ...

 

edit: BTW, ich benutze durchgaengig module fuer die treiber. 

meine mich erinnern zu koennen, dass fest eincompilierte treiber 

aus irgendeinem grunde nicht liefen (IIRC initialisierung).

```

~ $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

cx88_blackbird         19524  0

cx22702                 6660  1

cx88_dvb               23428  0

cx88_alsa              12616  1

cx8802                 17220  2 cx88_blackbird,cx88_dvb

cx8800                 35428  1 cx88_blackbird

cx88xx                 75176  5 cx88_blackbird,cx88_dvb,cx88_alsa,cx8802,cx8800

videobuf_dvb            7300  3 cx88_dvb,cx8802,cx88xx

videobuf_dma_sg        12676  6 cx88_blackbird,cx88_dvb,cx88_alsa,cx8802,cx8800,cx88xx

btcx_risc               5000  4 cx88_alsa,cx8802,cx8800,cx88xx

videobuf_core          18308  6 cx88_blackbird,cx8802,cx8800,cx88xx,videobuf_dvb,videobuf_dma_sg

```

----------

## R.A.P.S

Aso hm jo hab also jetzt mal die treiber statt fest in den kernel als module genommen.

und siehe da

```

[   10.954493] cx88[0]/2-bb: Firmware upload successful.

[   10.958201] cx88[0]/2-bb: Firmware version is 0x02060039

[   10.967709] cx88[0]/2: registered device video1 [mpeg]

```

eine frage belibt aber noch und zwar kann kdetv oder kaffine keine TV karte finden

und so stellt sich mir dir frage ob ich noch das ganze ivtv zeugs emergen muss

----------

## theotherjoe

ich benutze kaffeine und das funktioniert bestens.

beim kompilieren ist nur darauf zu achten, dass das

USE flag dvb gesetzt wird. zb:

~$ USE="dvb" emerge kaffeine

----------

## R.A.P.S

ok danke ich werde es gleich in die make.conf eintragen

und dan kaffine neu mergen

----------

## R.A.P.S

jo kann die karte jetzt finden aber ich brauche noch eine zusätzlich useflag für den s-video eingang da ich das signal so von meinen reciver bekomme

wäre nett wenste mir das noch verraten würdest

----------

## theotherjoe

Sorry, verstehe nicht was das problem ist ...

Kaffeine spielt direkt mit der hvr 1300, wo/wie kommt da

s-video ins spiel?

oder benutzt du den dvb empfaenger der hauppauge karte

nicht und das tv signal kommt nur ueber s-video herein ?

Fuer diesen fall wuerde ich den weg ueber mplayer mit dem

kplayer frontend gehen.

----------

## R.A.P.S

jub ich bekomme nur ein s-video signal

leider crasht sich komischer weise kdetv mit der meldung

```

ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL

kdetv: WARNING: MainWindow::setupInfraRed(): Lirc not available

kdetv: WARNING: V4L2Dev::setInputProperties(): failed

kdetv: WARNING: V4L2Dev::setInputProperties(): failed

kdetv: WARNING: V4L2Dev::setInputProperties(): failed

kdetv: WARNING: V4L2Dev::setInputProperties(): failed

kdetv: WARNING: V4L2Dev::setInputProperties(): failed

kdetv: WARNING: V4L2Dev::setInputProperties(): failed

kdetv: WARNING: V4L2Dev::setInputProperties(): failed

kdetv: WARNING: V4L2Dev::setInputProperties(): failed

kdetv: WARNING: V4L2Dev::setInputProperties(): failed

kdetv: WARNING: V4L2Dev::setInputProperties(): failed

kdetv: WARNING: ... failed. kdetv likely does not to work with your device and/or your current filter config.

kdetv: WARNING: V4L2Dev::setInputProperties(): failed

KCrash: Application 'kdetv' crashing...

```

hab auch die ~/.kde/share/config/kdetvrc 

schon einmal gelöscht hatte aber auch keine wirkung

----------

## theotherjoe

hab' auch ne weile mit kdetv rumgespielt, die ergebnisse

waren aber nicht berauschend.

mit mplayer sollte folgendes moeglich sein fuer den

s-video eingang:

~ $ mplayer -tv input=2 tv://

ueber den paramter input=2 wird das S-video signal ausgewaehlt.

----------

## R.A.P.S

so nach dem ich mal einwenig mit den modulen gespielt habe kann ich in kdetv/mplayer etwas sehen

aber die codierung macht mir schwirigkeiten

screen:  http://ekg-clan.de/raps/screen1.png

diese module laufen jetzt noch

```

RAPS-MAINHOST ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

wm8775                  6828  0

cx8800                 33900  1

cx88_alsa              12104  1

cx88xx                 70120  2 cx8800,cx88_alsa

ir_common              43204  1 cx88xx

tveeprom               14148  1 cx88xx

btcx_risc               5064  3 cx8800,cx88_alsa,cx88xx

videobuf_dma_sg        13636  3 cx8800,cx88_alsa,cx88xx

videobuf_core          19588  3 cx8800,cx88xx,videobuf_dma_sg

nvidia               7800584  26

```

----------

## theotherjoe

hab' noch nicht mit s-video gespielt, kann also nicht viel zu

weiter noetigen parametern in mplayer sagen. 

vielleicht findest du zusaetzliche info via google?

----------

## R.A.P.S

ne hab nur deine parameter genomen für den mplayer

in kdetv hab ich das normale v4l plugin getestet und dort gab es nur pal

und so kann nun in farbe ein gutes bild haben

screen:http://ekg-clan.de/raps/screen2.png

leider fehlt links und rechts einwenig mal sehen ob ich das auch noch hinbekomme

----------

## theotherjoe

na dann, enjoy  :Smile: 

----------

## R.A.P.S

jo danke für deinen support

----------

